# Recipes for Milestones' trio of sauces?



## keeb (Jul 5, 2005)

Does any one know of the recipes for:

With trio of signature Steak sauces: 
House-made Worcestershire, Kobe mustard, Gaucho sauce 

Thank you


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm thinking that the 'gaucho sauce' you mention may be *chimichurri*, a mix of olive oil, parsley ( or cilantro, perhaps ) and garlic and a few other spices and such. Somewhere on one of my computers is a recipe or two for it, I'll dig it out.

mjb.


----------



## mmmmgreensauce (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok, so here is my best guess, which I tried, and it's darn close...

1/2 cup of vegetable oil

1 bunch of cilantro

2 frozen basil cubes (Walmart Superstores sell these in their fruit/vegetable section)

1 TBSP of minced garlic

1/4 cup of balsamic vinegar (best guess, we flavoured to taste)

A little oregano (we used dried)

1/4 of a mint green tea bag (cut it open first obviously), or use mint if you have some

1/4 cup of lemon juice (flavour to your taste)

Brown sugar (to your taste)

That's it...I think I've got it!!!  After searching endlessly online and finding nothing, this is my best guess!  Enjoy!

mmm green sauce...


----------

